# Vital Signs Required?



## Cherish79 (Sep 24, 2012)

Forgive me if this has been posted and answered before. 

One of my doctors has asked if there are a certain number of vitals that must be done in order for Medicare to pay. I don't remember this being the case, but he thought he had to do at least 3 for an office visit. I have tried doing research to see if I can find info regarding this and can't find anything. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## donna_vig (Sep 24, 2012)

Vitals taken by the MA at the time of intake is what is required.  Also, for the physician to consider the vitals as part of "constitutional" in the exam, he is required to document them again or state that he has reviewed and agrees with them.  I don't believe they need to actually be taken again.


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 25, 2012)

If you are using 1997 guidelines at least 3 vital signs must be documented.  These can be taken and recorded by ancillary staff but the doctor has to review them.


----------

